# Skinks large and small



## Jason.s (Jun 7, 2012)

Just starting a new thread on skinks to see more picturs get more info and see more setups
would love to see more and get more info for everybody, have seen a lot of questions being
asked.






What a good way to spend a cold winters day, lazy lizard.





My Water Skinks





My Hosmer Skinks


----------



## massive27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Here are my babies
What is the hosmer skinks temperament like? they look amazing


----------



## Wally (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## lilmissrazz (Jun 8, 2012)

What substrate is your first skink in Jason?? And yours Wally?? Looking to update my blueys boring crib ^_^

Very cute critters all around ^_^


----------



## Wally (Jun 8, 2012)

Coconut husk in mine lilmissrazz.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 8, 2012)

It's that criter crumble they sell at the shows, but it's also coco peat.



massive27 said:


> Here are my babies
> What is the hosmer skinks temperament like? they look amazing


There great I have three, two are in the box on this photo there best if you get them in groups they don't normaly like if you add an extra, they pick on them.

I like your shingle backs wally76.

Heres one of my Cuninghams there still a bit shy.


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 8, 2012)

These are my copper tails  I also have Eastern Water Skinks but one is lose in the house and I don't have a decent picture of the other, and as he is asleep I'm not going to piss him off.


----------



## Wally (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Jason. I like your Hosmer's. Got a couple of Cunninghams coming next week myself.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 8, 2012)

I love those copper tails Revell13 I want to try and get some of the smaller ones you can make there setups look realy
nice and they dont take up much room.

Wally There very much the same, I want to get more locality cunninghams, my frend has some that are 20 years old so there good long term pets and they tame up realy good in the long term his eat out of his hand.


----------



## jamesjr (Jun 8, 2012)

Juvenile King's skink, White's skink, Juvenile She-oak, Tree skinks and Sand swimmer


----------



## Wally (Jun 8, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> Wally There very much the same, I want to get more locality cunninghams, my frend has some that are 20 years old so there good long term pets and they tame up realy good in the long term his eat out of his hand.



I used to keep them a few years ago.... should never have got rid of them.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 8, 2012)

wally I don't think I ever will.

Jamesjr nice little colection you got there.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 9, 2012)

Now taking bets the Copper Tails are wild caught.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 9, 2012)

cant you get them geckphotographer?


----------



## StimiLove (Jun 9, 2012)

this is JubJub...
View attachment 255020
View attachment 255021
View attachment 255022


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 9, 2012)

The photo's didn't work stimilove.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 9, 2012)

So can you keep bluies on coir peat? Ill add some pics later


----------



## Trench (Jun 9, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Now taking bets the Copper Tails are wild caught.



just because something is not common in captivity does not mean there isn't some floating about,

there were some for sale on petpages a while ago, the guy who was selling them had a far few uncommon species,


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 9, 2012)

there is a few haha


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 9, 2012)

You can Jason, just so happens that at about the same time that Revell got them there was a guy in Sydney advertising only a bunch of reptiles for sale, all adults all able to be caught in their local area, and who someone I know had bought from before and got animals with skin parasites. So I'm pretty damn suspicious that all his stuff including the adult Copper Tails he was advertising were Wild Caught. Since very very few people advertise Copper Tails, it's not like can't be captive bred, but the odds are good the other way.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 9, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> You can Jason, just so happens that at about the same time that Revell got them there was a guy in Sydney advertising only a bunch of reptiles for sale, all adults all able to be caught in their local area, and who someone I know had bought from before and got animals with skin parasites. So I'm pretty damn suspicious that all his stuff including the adult Copper Tails he was advertising were Wild Caught. Since very very few people advertise Copper Tails, it's not like can't be captive bred, but the odds are good the other way.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 10, 2012)

can you keep bluies on coir peat? i dont like keeping him on newspaper can someone please help?!?


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 10, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> can you keep bluies on coir peat? i dont like keeping him on newspaper can someone please help?!?


Yes tassie97 they love it.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> can you keep bluies on coir peat? i dont like keeping him on newspaper can someone please help?!?



I use wood chips ,she loves burrowing through it


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 10, 2012)

ok thanks I will do that then!


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 11, 2012)

If the copper tails are wild caught I would be very surprised, the guy I bought them off had a whole breeding setup for a range of different skink varieties, mainly blue tongues but also eastern water skinks, copper tails and a few more, and was quite professional about the whole thing, and they were sold on licence.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 11, 2012)

Have you got his number Revell13, I'd love to get some, if you do could you pm it to me thanks.


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 11, 2012)

Jason, Ive had a chat to some of the other members on here and I have since quarantined all the reptiles he sold me and disinfected my habitats. Turns out he has been called out on catching and reselling reptiles and I would not recommend him to anyone, anyone advertising in PetPages from Hoxton Park should be dealt with very carefully. I believe his blue tongues are bred but possibly originally WC, and I find it hard to believe his other skink varieties AREN'T WC.
Also, he sold me a "Dtella" gecko which has since been ID'd as a Marbled Gecko (I'm new, honest beginners mistake by me), be very careful about buying off this guy.


----------



## yeahbutno (Jun 11, 2012)

Is his first name brett?


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 11, 2012)

I really shouldn't say... I won't say no and ill let you figure the rest out.


----------



## yeahbutno (Jun 11, 2012)

Thought so, had a weird feeling a while ago when he was flogging off frogs

-ybn


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry to here that mate, looks like you got to be weary about what you get even on permit these days.


----------



## angie90 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Jeffa (Jun 13, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> Jason, Ive had a chat to some of the other members on here and I have since quarantined all the reptiles he sold me and disinfected my habitats. Turns out he has been called out on catching and reselling reptiles and I would not recommend him to anyone, anyone advertising in PetPages from Hoxton Park should be dealt with very carefully. I believe his blue tongues are bred but possibly originally WC, and I find it hard to believe his other skink varieties AREN'T WC.
> Also, he sold me a "Dtella" gecko which has since been ID'd as a Marbled Gecko (I'm new, honest beginners mistake by me), be very careful about buying off this guy.



So what happens to the wild caught copper tails and others that have been sold on licence?


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 13, 2012)

Legally I have bought them on licence, so I am keeping them, but they are remaining quarantined away from my other reptiles. If I am lucky they will be a breeding pair of copper tails and I will be able to incubate + hatch captive bred copper tails, but it will be another 5 months or so before I will know, and Ill keep everyone updated if I do have a MF pair.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 13, 2012)

very nice shingle back I love the colour of it angie90.

Revell13 thats good, best of luck with breading them fingers crossed you got a pair.

Here's a pic of a water skink on my waterfall in my backyard.


----------



## angie90 (Jun 14, 2012)

Cheers Jason, she is a little darling  Can't wait to find a similar male and get some lovely coloured babies.

I just love skinks!


----------



## Wally (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Jason.s (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice pic mate.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 6, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> Jason, Ive had a chat to some of the other members on here and I have since quarantined all the reptiles he sold me and disinfected my habitats. Turns out he has been called out on catching and reselling reptiles and I would not recommend him to anyone, anyone advertising in PetPages from Hoxton Park should be dealt with very carefully. I believe his blue tongues are bred but possibly originally WC, and I find it hard to believe his other skink varieties AREN'T WC.
> Also, he sold me a "Dtella" gecko which has since been ID'd as a Marbled Gecko (I'm new, honest beginners mistake by me), be very careful about buying off this guy.



He's got some eastern striped skinks 4 sale at the moment.


----------



## snakeman478 (Jul 6, 2012)

View attachment 258101
View attachment 258102
View attachment 258103
View attachment 258104
View attachment 258105
View attachment 258106

Some blueys


----------



## Wally (Jul 22, 2012)

New digs..


----------



## warren63 (Jul 23, 2012)

Just turned the light back on for these guys and they are soaking up the heat and hungry.


----------



## Jason.s (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice one mate!


----------



## Mroads75 (Jul 31, 2012)

Angie90, your Shingleback is gorgeous.......


----------



## StimiLove (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## GeneticProject (Aug 2, 2012)

Feeding time




Anyone would think they were trapped.




Obviously wanted some breakfast




'that other bloke looks like me.!'




'Love'


Just a couple for now.


----------



## angie90 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mroads75 said:


> Angie90, your Shingleback is gorgeous.......



Aw thank you! Finally found a male that almost matches, is slightly less orange but still very bright. He's a gentle giant compared to her. I'll try and get a photo.

She is very very active; even in the winter months she is non stop climbing and exploring her large enclosure. He is the complete opposite, but they seem to like each others company 

I really love all the skinks in this thread, they are great pets.


----------



## scratchy (Aug 2, 2012)

My perth male WA shinglebacks. I think they like the look of your girl angie90. Please post a pic of your new boy. Having trouble with attachments.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> can you keep bluies on coir peat? i dont like keeping him on newspaper can someone please help?!?



I use red gum chips she love's it



GeneticProject said:


> Feeding time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just love that feeding shot.absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Wally (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah I've used red gum chips before, nice and cheap for a big bag.


----------



## angie90 (Aug 3, 2012)

scratchy said:


> My perth male WA shinglebacks. I think they like the look of your girl angie90. Please post a pic of your new boy. Having trouble with attachments.






the big boy.


----------



## Jason.s (Aug 15, 2012)

My new Centralian Blue-tongue.


----------



## bobby-van (Aug 17, 2012)

My 18 month old Shingleback and his bestie:


----------



## MathewB (Aug 17, 2012)

Some of mine, some are reposts, I'll try and get some news more soon.


----------



## Jeffa (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey Bobbie, nice pics but if the bestie wanted to give the Shingle a playful love bite it could turn very bad for the Shingle.
Cats have a bacteria in their saliva that can be toxic to wildlife. 
Just sayin.


----------



## warren63 (Aug 20, 2012)

Couple of pics from the weekend


----------



## Rocket (Aug 20, 2012)

This is one of my skinks.


----------



## mrblack66 (Aug 22, 2012)

what is it?


----------



## GeneticProject (Aug 23, 2012)

Rocket said:


> This is one of my skinks.



Egernia Inornata?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks like a type of desert skink.


----------



## Rocket (Aug 23, 2012)

It is a male Liopholis inornata.


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Aug 23, 2012)

My two bobbies


----------



## Jason.s (Sep 3, 2012)

New Blue-tongue pit





New Blue-tongue pit


- - - Updated - - -


----------



## jackfish (Sep 6, 2012)

My juvenile bluie


----------



## Jason.s (Sep 8, 2012)

One of my new Gidgee Skinks.


----------



## warren63 (Oct 5, 2012)

Not that long ago i posted these skinks just waking up and today the first hatchies for the season. Hopefully a couple more to come.


----------



## Wally (Oct 14, 2012)

Black Rock Skink


----------



## warren63 (Oct 14, 2012)

Those black rock skinks look awesome, what size do they get ??


----------



## Wally (Oct 14, 2012)

Not that big. This one is an adult and would top out at 13 - 14cm. Full of beans when you handle them though!


----------



## Tipsylama (Oct 15, 2012)

*Just a few.*

A select few of my skink, in order Female blotched, female and male blotched, male eastern, male cunningham


----------



## Wally (Oct 20, 2012)

A gathering.


----------



## MissFuller (Oct 24, 2012)

jamesjr said:


> Juvenile King's skink, White's skink, Juvenile She-oak, Tree skinks and Sand swimmer




Nice tree skinks and sand swimmers! 
They look familiar lol


----------



## Spudgun (Jan 21, 2013)

jamesjr said:


> Juvenile King's skink, White's skink, Juvenile She-oak, Tree skinks and Sand swimmer


Hey bud nice skinks, can you house them all together?


----------



## Jason.s (Jan 25, 2013)

This is a big litter 23





- - - Updated - - -

One of my 8 baby Water Skinks





- - - Updated - - -

Hosmer Skink is looking abit fat.





- - - Updated - - -

Gidgee Skink eating crickets.





- - - Updated - - -

the birth.


----------

